# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 10/2014



## PCGH_Stephan (29. August 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 10/2014 ist ab sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 3. September 2014  am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise einige  Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 10/2014 in  diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 10/2014 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 10/2014 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. August 2014)

Habs hier vorliegen und angefangen zu schmökern. Schaut nach einer sehr Interessanten Ausgabe aus.


----------



## HeinzNeu (30. August 2014)

Von der 10/2014 Ausgabe bin ich etwas enttäuscht, weil in der vorherigen Ausgabe auf Seite 130 u.a. als weitere Themen "_Test: PCIe 2.0 versus PCIe 3.0_" angekündigt wurden. Leider finde ich hierzu in der aktuellen Ausgabe keine Zeile.
Ist dieser Test verschoben worden, oder gibt es vielleicht im Forum ein informativer Link über das Thema?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. August 2014)

Daher steht auf dieser Seite ein Disclaimer (nebst Sternchen), welcher besagt, dass sich Themen aufgrund anderer (zeitkritischerer) Themen ändern können.  Aber keine Sorge, der Artikel ist nicht gestrichen, nur verschoben – aktuell, d.h. für die 11/2014, sieht's aufgrund anstehender Neuheiten aber wieder schlecht aus. Mal sehen, spätestens in der 12/2014. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2014)

Einen kleinen Bug habe ich gefunden: Bei den Energieeffizienztabellen heißt es in der Legende ihr würdet die Effizienz in Leistung pro Watt angeben. Was ihr angebt sind aber Watt pro Leistung. Deswegen ist auch weniger besser und die Beispiele stimmen auch.

Ansonsten ein starkes Heft. Die Ergebnisse im Windowsvergleich hatte ich so mittlerweile nicht mehr erwartet.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. September 2014)

Ja, das ist mir im Nachhinein auch aufgefallen, in der Online-Version des Tests ist das auch bereits entsprechend ausgebessert. 

Effizienz ist generell Leistung in Relation zu Watt. Ob es nun Watt pro erbrachter Leistung oder Leistung pro verbrauchtem Watt ist, spielt da eigentlich keine große Rolle - nichtsdestotrotz ist die Formulierung nicht eindeutig und wir werden das demnächst berücksichtigen. Danke!


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2014)

Es spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle weil eben davon abhängig ist ob größer oder kleiner besser ist. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt Leistung pro Watt und damit größer=besser für verständlicher halten würde weil sich dann die Orientierung zwischen den Spalten der Tabelle nicht ändert.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. September 2014)

Ich denke, meine Formulierung im Posting war eindeutig – inklusive dem Bezug von Effizienz, Leistung und Ressourcenaufwand wie auch dem einleitenden Satz, dass ich dir zustimme und dem abschließenden Satz, dass wir die Formulierung ändern werden.


----------



## Schrotti (1. September 2014)

Sehr gut hat mir der Artikel zu gebrauchter Hardware gefallen. Konnte ich mal sehen, was meine beiden "alten" GTX 680 Karten noch so drauf haben (laufe beide mit 1254MHz ohne Turbo).

PS: Weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. September 2014)

Da möchte man heute in den Briefkasten nach der 10/14 schauen und was findet man im Briefkasten? Eine Ausgabe der 10/2014 könnte man denken, falsch gedacht. Es befinden sich zwei auf mich adressierte Ausgaben der 10/2014 im Postkasten.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2014)

> Es befinden sich zwei auf mich adressierte Ausgaben der 10/2014 im Postkasten.


It´s not a bug, it´s a feature. 

Hast du schon den Abo-Service kontaktiert?


----------



## wolflux (2. September 2014)

Es ist schade, daß ihr in der Ausgabe 10/14 den Test "Haswell-E: Overclocking und DDR4-Ram"
bei dem 4790k nicht DDR3-2400 Ram genommen habt, 
wäre sehr interessant gewesen. Mein 4770k läuft damit auch ohne weitere Bioseinstellungen. Schade 
Trotzallem Mega-Ausgabe 
Muss weiter lesen.....
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Norisk699 (3. September 2014)

Eine klasse Ausgabe. Schulnote 1!

Bin ja allgemein recht zufrieden mit euch, aber dieses Mal habt Ihr euch mal wieder selbst übertroffen.
Es gibt in der ganzen Ausgabe kaum einen Artikel, der mich persönlich nicht interessiert hat.
Bin schon fast durch mit der Ausgabe (hab sie ja schon seit Samstag).

Besonders lobend erwähnen möchte ich diese Artikel/Heftteile:
- Test Lenkräder 86-88
- LCD Praxistipps Seite 80-83
- Ein Jahr mit einer Titan Seite 52-57
- Neue Sichtweisen Seite 108-112



Zu einem Artikel habe ich auch gleich eine Frage:
"LCD-Praxistipps / Seite 80 / Tom Loske"
Auf Seite 80 ist links unten ein Kasten (Titel: Mehr Hertz bitte!), darin zwei Screenshots.
Ich habe den Test aufgrund des Artikels auch mal spaßeshalber gemacht weil ich selbst einen Monitor von 60 auf 100 Hz "übertaktet" habe.
Nun wollte ich eigentlich zum selben Ergebnis kommen wie im Artikel (oberes Bild).
Grundsätzlich ergeben sich auch keine Lücken (Framedrops) auf meinen Testbildern, allerdings wundere ich mich wie es kommt dass auf meinen Bildern maximal 3 Kästchen nebeneinander "hell" sind und auf euren Bildern sind es immerhin 8.
Habt Ihr anstatt mit 0,2 Sekunden eine andere (längere) Verschlusszeit eingestellt gehabt, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2014)

Die Screenshots sind so wie ich das sehe einfach die Beispielbilder von testufo.

@Test Lenkräder:
Mit welchem/n Spiel/en wurde eigentlich endgültig getestet? Im Intro sind zig Titel aufgezählt aber ich glaube danach stand dann nichts mehr zur "Testplattform".


----------



## Norisk699 (3. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Screenshots sind so wie ich das sehe einfach die Beispielbilder von testufo.


 
Da könntest du Recht haben!


----------



## Roggo101 (3. September 2014)

Habe die ausgabe heute geschafft durchzulesen und sie ist sehr gut geworden. Kompliment! Aber eine Frage : Könnt ihr nächstes mal die Benchmarks der Grafikkarten wie diese auf Seite 42 - 49  um diese 2 Karten erweitern? ( GTX 690 und HD 7790 ) Wäre toll


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

Die Projekt PCs.

Also mal ganz ehrlich das ist nen Griff ins Klo was ihr da an Unterbau für den 600€ Rechner empfehlt. Genauso wie für den 1000€ Rechner. Die Grafikkarten werden wohl andere auseinander nehmen. 


Nen FX6300er mit nem Asrock Board das potenzielle Probleme bei der Kühlung der qualitativ miesen Spannungswandler hat, und spätestens mit nem 8XXXer anfängt zu throttln.  Denkt ihr da eigentlich auch nach oder wolltet ihr einfach nur ein AMD System reinklatschen? Aufrüsten auf FX8320 inklussive OC mit dem Board   Mal davon ab dass ein AMD FX6300 nur tragfähig ist mit OC - da wäre dann auch der BrockenII hier die klar bessere Wahl gewesen als der Eco, da sind nämlich auch nochmal 2-3°C weniger. - Ihr hättet auch gleich in dem Preisbereich einen Pentium Anniversary für oc empfehlen können oder eine B85+i3 Lösung! Gerade die fiesen Netcodes bei MMORPGS fressen die FX6300er in ihrer IPC Leistung. SC2 und ARMA3 har har, da reißt es dann auch BF4 nicht raus, weils mit Mantel noch gerade so geh, sollte bloss keine 64er Map sein gelle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hätte wohl durchaus auf die SSD verzichten können und für die Grundleistung auf i5 gehen.. mMn wichtiger als eben schnelleres Laden, was zwar ein Bonus ist aber auch nur ein nice to have, geht klar zu Lasten der Leistung und mit 10% des Budgets ist es einfach nicht wertig genug.

Und das Z97-K mit seinen 4 Phasen Powerpak Spannungswandlern ist nun auch ne sehr bescheidene Empfehlung für den 1000€ Rechner - Kurz gesagt einen i7 4790k bricht hier die Spannung weg wenn man den Übertakten will, für späteres Aufrüsten ist das Board nix!  Mal ernsthaft schaut euch doch wenigstens mal Empfehlungen an in eurem eignen Forum. Oder verweist auf selbiges und nicht nur auf "Komplett-Pcs"


----------



## PCGH_Mark (4. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Nen FX6300er mit nem Asrock Board das potenzielle Probleme bei der Kühlung der qualitativ miesen Spannungswandler hat, und spätestens mit nem 8XXXer anfängt zu throttln.  Denkt ihr da eigentlich auch nach oder wolltet ihr einfach nur ein AMD System reinklatschen? Aufrüsten auf FX8320 inklussive OC mit dem Board


Mir war von Temperaturproblemen bei besagtem Mainboard nichts bekannt, galt in diversen Foren auch sehr lange als Preis-Leistungs-Referenz IIRC.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Mal davon ab dass ein AMD FX6300 nur tragfähig ist mit OC - da wäre dann auch der BrockenII hier die klar bessere Wahl gewesen als der Eco, da sind nämlich auch nochmal 2-3°C weniger.


Ob die CPU mit 60 oder 57 °C (fiktives Beispiel) läuft, wird dem Normalanwender wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich interessieren - den Preisunterschied von knapp 35 Prozent aber wahrscheinlich schon. Bei so einem knappen Preisbudget muss man halt Prioritäten setzen. Nicht umsonst wird betont, dass man die Konfigs nach den eigenen Wünschen abwandeln kann inklusive Kurz-URL zum Forum für Fragen.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Ihr hättet auch gleich in dem Preisbereich einen Pentium Anniversary für oc empfehlen können oder eine B85+i3 Lösung! Gerade die fiesen Netcodes bei MMORPGS fressen die FX6300er in ihrer IPC Leistung. SC2 und ARMA3 har har, da reißt es dann auch BF4 nicht raus, weils mit Mantel noch gerade so geh, sollte bloss keine 64er Map sein gelle.


Und da hast Du dir die Paradebeispiele für schlechte Multithread-Spiele herausgesucht. Blizzard ist bekannt für seine schlecht optimierten Spiele und die engine von Arma 3 ist wohl auch schon ziemlich angestaubt. Wer bei unserer Leserschaft diese Titel spielt, wird das vermutlich wissen und sich dementsprechend ein auf IPC ausgelegtes System zulegen.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Man hätte wohl durchaus auf die SSD verzichten können und für die Grundleistung auf i5 gehen.. mMn wichtiger als eben schnelleres Laden, was zwar ein Bonus ist aber auch nur ein nice to have, geht klar zu Lasten der Leistung und mit 10% des Budgets ist es einfach nicht wertig genug.


Auch hier geht es wieder um die Priorisierung. Ich kenne niemanden, der seinen PC mehr ohne eine SSD nutzen wollte.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Und das Z97-K mit seinen 4 Phasen Powerpak Spannungswandlern ist nun auch ne sehr bescheidene Empfehlung für den 1000€ Rechner - Kurz gesagt einen i7 4790k bricht hier die Spannung weg wenn man den Übertakten will, für späteres Aufrüsten ist das Board nix!


 AFAIK sieht Intel nur vier Phasen für Haswell-S vor und sollte auch völlig ausreichen. Die von 12 oder mehr Phasen zur Verfügung stehenden 1.300 Watt (siehe Asrock) dürften einen Nicht-Extrem-Übertakter wohl kaum kümmern.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft schaut euch doch wenigstens mal Empfehlungen an in eurem  eignen Forum. Oder verweist auf selbiges und nicht nur auf  "Komplett-Pcs"


Wie oben angesprochen, verweise ich im Text auf das Forum. Willst Du, dass "Forum" auch in der Kurz-URL steht? Die macht man eigentlich so kürz wie möglich und so lang wie nötig.


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Mir war von Temperaturproblemen bei besagtem Mainboard nichts bekannt, galt in diversen Foren auch sehr lange als Preis-Leistungs-Referenz IIRC.
> 
> 
> Ob die CPU mit 60 oder 57 °C (fiktives Beispiel) läuft, wird dem Normalanwender wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich interessieren - den Preisunterschied von knapp 35 Prozent aber wahrscheinlich schon. Bei so einem knappen Preisbudget muss man halt Prioritäten setzen. Nicht umsonst wird betont, dass man die Konfigs nach den eigenen Wünschen abwandeln kann inklusive Kurz-URL zum Forum für Fragen.


Um das Ganze mal von der konstruktiven Seite anzugehen: ASRock > 970 Extreme3 R2.0 


> ** For cooling the CPU and its surrounding components, please install a CPU cooler with a top-down blowing design.*


Sprich ihr empfehlt nen falschen Kühler zum Board abweichend von den Empfehlungen des Herstellers. Das solltet ihr mindestens in der Folgeausgabe nachreichen, dass ihr da einen Topblower zu empfehlt wie etwa einen der Kühler aus der Liste: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Das Problem ist eben ohne das OC kann man den FX6300 in die Tonne klopfen, was die IPC angeht ums auf gut deutsch zu sagen. Die Jährchen, die die Plattform auf dem Buckel hat, haben da ihre Spuren hinterlassen.  - den FX6300 schluckt das Board gerade so noch, aber der ist ja nun wirklich nur noch das "Minimum auf der Plattform". (AMD Motherboards - VRM info database - die Liste dort ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen) Und spätestens wenn dann doch die FPSdrops kommen in nem Jahr, weil dann ein Spiel noch mehr Leistung zutscht, was dann? CPU Upgrade?

Ich kann sicherlich auch noch nen paar Links finden, wo das Board nicht allzu gut wegkommt bei Nutzern.



> Und da hast Du dir die Paradebeispiele für schlechte Multithread-Spiele herausgesucht. Blizzard ist bekannt für seine schlecht optimierten Spiele und die engine von Arma 3 ist wohl auch schon ziemlich angestaubt. Wer bei unserer Leserschaft diese Titel spielt, wird das vermutlich wissen und sich dementsprechend ein auf IPC ausgelegtes System zulegen.


Ich kann auch gern nen BF4 Test posten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


66/88 auf FX6300 mit Mehrkernnutzung gleichauf mit i5. Es ist ne Handvoll Spiele die wirklich sich genau so auf Mehrkernoptimierung "freuen". Hoffentlich werden es mehr, und der FX hält noch a wenig länger. Und mit nem FX6300er will ich wie gesagt nicht BF auf ner 64er Map spielen. Einfach mal nach Framedrops suchen. 



> Auch hier geht es wieder um die Priorisierung. Ich kenne niemanden, der seinen PC mehr ohne eine SSD nutzen wollte.


Das versteh ich, und ich will auch nicht mehr ohne, aber eine SSD kaufe ich nach und die kostet mich als 120GB Version 50€ das bekomme ich hin. Noch die doppelte Zeit gespart und es sind schon 256GB. Den Unterbau auf dem Rechner änder ich nicht mehr, den der kostet mich das 3-fache. Ich hoffe hier steckt dann doch das Verhältnis drin, was klar macht, warum nachrüsten bei ner SSD geht und bei Mainboard+CPU halt eben nicht so einfach.



> AFAIK sieht Intel nur vier Phasen für Haswell-S vor und sollte auch völlig ausreichen. Die von 12 oder mehr Phasen zur Verfügung stehenden 1.300 Watt (siehe Asrock) dürften einen Nicht-Extrem-Übertakter wohl kaum kümmern.


Intel geht von 20A pro Phase aus, ob das in der VDR 12.5 genauso ist, kann ich nicht sagen ist nicht verfügbar. Mit 4 Phasen ist das ~80A (ohne Verluste). Für den i5 zum übertakten reichts. Für nen i7 wirds knapp/reicht nicht ab bestimmten Taktraten/Spannnungsverhältnis/leistungsniveau, selbes Spiel wie beim Gigabyte Z97X-SLI oder Asrock Pro4. Alles nur für das OC von Anniversary und i5k mit offenem Multi geeignet.




> Wie oben angesprochen, verweise ich im Text auf das Forum. Willst Du, dass "Forum" auch in der Kurz-URL steht? Die macht man eigentlich so kürz wie möglich und so lang wie nötig.


 - Das Problem ist halt, dass man mit der url zu keiner Seite kommt, sprich dann wäre der Link auf Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung schon besser gewesen. Oder irgendwie Ausgeschrieben. ODer ein Verweis auf eure Fertigangebotsrechner


----------



## PCGH_Mark (4. September 2014)

Das Zitieren spare ich mir jetzt einfach mal:

Das Problem bei dem i5 ist wieder, dass er ~80-100 Euro mehr kostet und in Kombination mit einem etwas teureren Mainboard (~10 bis 20 Euro müssten es beim H97 sein) selbst ohne eine SSD bei dem Budget nicht realisierbar wäre.

Zur Kurz-URL: Wenn ich pcgh.de/komplett-pcs eingebe, komme ich zum Unterforum für die Komplett-PC-Kaufberatung.


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

man braucht kein H97er Mainboard für nen i5 ein H81/B85 täts ja auch die gehen schon bei unter 35€ los selbst nen Haswell Refresh bekommt man drauf auf ein entsprechendes Board wie auf einem Produktvergleich ASRock B85M-DGS (90-MXGUZ0-A0UAYZ), ASRock B85M BTC (90-MXGU70-A0UAYZ), MSI B85M ECO (7817-070R) | Geizhals Deutschland (alle mit Bios Version ab Werk mit HW Refreshready) - Es ist realisierbar.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) ~46€ (Hier brauchts keine 2TB!)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) ~150€ (ein i5)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) ~65€
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QC3G2M) ~170€
1 x ASRock B85M-DGS (90-MXGUZ0-A0UAYZ) ~50€
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B) ~12€ (da in eurer Zusammenstellung das optische Laufwerk fehlt, könnte ich es auch abziehen)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) (muss nicht wären auch mal 26€ weniger, nicht umhin ist ein Boxed eben dafür da um die CPU zu kühlen, und da nicht übertaktet werden muss kann man undervolten + Lüfterdrehzahl begrenzen, dass ist zwar noch nicht "lautlos" aber doch leise. Im Gegensatz zum FX6300er wo man übertakten muss um Leistung rauszubekommen und der AMD Boxed Kühler zur Nervensäge wird, also ein Zusatzkühler angebracht wäre)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) ~33€ (Gehäuse fehlt auch irgendwie in der Zusammenstellung bei euch könnte ich also auch abziehen)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)
Summe aller Bestpreise: 593,59 Euro

Allein wenn ich jetzt Kühler Gehäuse und ODD abziehe hätte ich schon das Geld für die SSD wieder drin. Ggf. sogar auch die Möglichkeit ein H97er mit besserem Lan Chip und Audio zu wählen. Also man kann da sicher noch etwas hin und her optimieren je nach Bedürfnis.



> Zur Kurz-URL: Wenn ich pcgh.de/komplett-pcs eingebe, komme ich zum Unterforum für die Komplett-PC-Kaufberatung.


humm dann hab ich wohl das Minus/Bindestrichzeichen nicht eingegeben, weshalb es wohl nicht gefunzt hat.


----------



## micha1006 (4. September 2014)

Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob es sich bei dem Bericht ,,Neuer Sternenbürger`` auf Seite 104/105 in der PCGH 10/2014
sich um eine Verwechslung handelt.
Auf Seite 105 sind rechts oben Benchmarks mit aktuellen Grafikkarten bei der Szenerie Broken Moon Rising bei 
Star Citizen abgedruckt. Komischerweise befindet sich eine Gigabyte GTX 770 / 2GB auf Platz 2 des Benchmarks
mit 51,3 FPS und die Palit GTX 780 Jetstream / 3GB auf Platz 5.
Genauso auch auf Platz 3 ist die Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC / 4GB und erst auf Platz 4 folgt die R9 290X von MSi !

Da kommt mir einiges spanisch vor ! Ist das eine Verwechslung ?
Wäre dankbar für ein Feedback !

​Wünsch euch allen in eurer Redaktion ein schönes Wochenende !

Ciao !


sysProfile: ID: 185162 - Farang Lao


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. September 2014)

micha1006 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob es sich bei dem Bericht ,,Neuer Sternenbürger`` auf Seite 104/105 in der PCGH 10/2014 sich um eine Verwechslung handelt.



Mist, jemand hat's bemerkt. Ja die Werte hab ich leider vertauscht und es ist mir erst beim Lesen der fertigen Ausgabe aufgefallen. Die GTX 780 tauscht natürlich Platz mit der GTX 770, genau wie die R9 290X mit der R9 290 - Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie das passieren konnte, eventuell hab ich beim Sortieren Mist gebaut. Sorry dafür.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## micha1006 (4. September 2014)

MAcht doch nix, wir sind alles nur Tiere....äh Menschen


----------



## PCGH_Mark (5. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> man braucht kein H97er Mainboard für nen i5 ein H81/B85 täts ja auch die gehen schon bei unter 35€ los selbst nen Haswell Refresh bekommt man drauf auf ein entsprechendes Board wie auf einem Produktvergleich ASRock B85M-DGS (90-MXGUZ0-A0UAYZ), ASRock B85M BTC (90-MXGU70-A0UAYZ), MSI B85M ECO (7817-070R) | Geizhals Deutschland (alle mit Bios Version ab Werk mit HW Refreshready) - Es ist realisierbar.
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) ~46€ (Hier brauchts keine 2TB!)
> 1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) ~150€ (ein i5)
> ...


 Ok, Du hast mich überzeugt. Man könnte zukünftig beispielsweise Aufrüstoptionen mit dazunehmen, wo man bei den günstigeren Zusammenstellungen eine SSD angibt. Es allen recht machen wird man aber leider nicht können.


----------



## IluBabe (5. September 2014)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Ok, Du hast mich überzeugt. Man könnte zukünftig beispielsweise Aufrüstoptionen mit dazunehmen, wo man bei den günstigeren Zusammenstellungen eine SSD angibt. Es allen recht machen wird man aber leider nicht können.


 - Wie gesagt Hauptkritik was mir aufgestoßen ist, war das Board (nicht zuletzt wegen der kleinen Details und auch der wohlgemerkt nur versteckt zu findenden Anmerkung von Asrock doch bitte einen Top Flow Kühler zu benutzen, weil "wir haben Müll zusammengebastelt"). Vor ein paar Jahren war das Teil durchaus in der Lage die vorhandene Produktpalette zu betreiben wie eben nen Phenom oder damals teuer AMD FX-8120. Es gab da halt auch noch nicht die Anforderungen (übertakten) die man heute stellen muss um den FXer auf Leistung für aktuelles Gaming zu bringen.


----------



## wolflux (5. September 2014)

FÜR UNS WAKÜ - FREUDE
Ich habe mich richtig gefreut,  das ihr ein Gehäuse mit der Möglichkeit für den Einbau eine Wakü. /Radiator/en vorgestellt habt.


Edit: Was ich eigentlich noch vermisst habe, sind die Sockel-Themperaturen, gerade beim OC. ein heißes Thema, wie ihr selber ja wisst ¿
wolflux


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. September 2014)

Hallo, 
diese ausgabe habe ich mir hauptsächlich wegen des Haswell-E Tests gekauft, guter Test übrigens, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, leider ist wohl nicht mehr alles hinein gekommen was man vor hatte bzw die Leser auch interessiert hätte, wohl wegen des Zeitdrucks, wird in der nächsten Ausgabe der Rest eingefügt?
Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. September 2014)

Ja, für die 11 ist ein großer Praxis-Artikel geplant und für die 12 eine Mainboard-Marktübersicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MDJ (6. September 2014)

Ich fand es gut, mal wieder ein Test zu DVD/BD-Laufwerken zu sehen. Mich würde interessieren, ob es da in Zukunft auch Tests mit Slimline-Laufwerken geben wird?
 Gerade für sehr kleine HTPC-Gehäuse eventuell interessant, wo ein leises Laufwerk beim Film gucken wichtig ist


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2014)

Immernoch nicht gelesen  wird aber später im Flugzeug nachgeholt. Werde auch meine Abo wieder erneuer. Die 10/14 ist die letzte jetzt.


----------



## Henninges (7. September 2014)

leider habe ich bis heute meine ausgabe nicht bekommen...


----------



## garfield36 (9. September 2014)

In PCGH 10/2014 ist mir der Artikel Project-PCs: Spiele aufgefallen. Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass viele Spieler Freude mit den Zusammenstellungen in dieser Form haben würden. Na ja, außer vielleicht Staubsaugervertretern. Auch aus meiner Sicht gibt es da einen gravierenden Fehler, der auch den Preis für die Systeme etwas ansteigen lässt. Das Gehäuse wurde schlichtweg vergessen!

Eigentlich wollte ich dies Mark in einer Email mitteilen. Im Artikel wurde diese mit mark.mantel@pcgh.de angegeben. Meine Mail kam als unzustellbar zurück. Auf der Teamseite lautet die Adresse mm@pcgh.de. Auch meine an diese Adresse gesendete Mail kam als unzustellbar zurück. Kann mir jemand erklären wieso?


----------



## marvinj (9. September 2014)

So, hier auch mal mein Feedback.
Ich bin zwar erst auf Seite 50 angekommen, muss aber sagen, dass ich die Themen regelelrecht "aufgesogen" habe. Lange habe ich nicht mehr so lange und intensiv so wenige seiten der PCGH gelesen. Ich muss wirklich sagen, das ist bisher echt gut gelungen. Vorallem fesselnd 
sehr gute Themenauswahl bisher und ich habe ja noch ein paar Seiten vor mir
Gracias
marvinj


----------



## goomStar (12. September 2014)

Erstes PCGH Heft, welches ich mir gekauft habe. Bin im Zuge einer Rechnerplanung erstmal auf die hervorragenden Beurteilungen von Hardware auf der Internetseite gestoßen und das hat mich schlicht neugierig gemacht, wie gut die Hefte so sind. Nun steht in dieser Ausgabe auch noch so richtig schön viel zu aktueller Grafik- und Prozessorentwicklung - Fantastisch.
Und dann diese 3-Heft-Abos, klingt nach nem feinen Konzept, welches glaub ich eine seeeehr niedrige Einstiegsschwelle bietet. Ich denke auch schon drüber nach.

Nur eine Frage habe ich. Rechts oben auf meinem Print-Heft steht etwas von einem Booklet zu den 25 erfolgreichsten Spielen etc... Hätte das im Heft drin sein müssen? Auf welcher Seite wäre das eingeklebt? Bei mir fehlte das leider. Gut, das Heft hat für mich auch so vollkommen ausreichenden Wert, aber ich bin neugierig, ob ich da nur was falsch verstanden hab, oder ob in meiner Ausgabe einfach frech was entfernt wurde.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2014)

Das Booklet war nur eingelegt und nicht verklebt, da kann das beim Kiosk schon mal  verloren gehen. Ehrlich gesagt hast du da aber auch nicht soo viel verpasst. Das war schlicht die Auswertung eine Computec-Weiten Userbefragung und damit  im Endeffekt das gleiche wie wenn man auf gängigen  Wertungsseiten nach Userbewertung sortiert.


----------



## goomStar (12. September 2014)

Super, Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## schnauzevoll (16. September 2014)

Hi alle zusammen,
ich weiß nicht ob hier richtig bin, aber ich frag einfach mal....
ich hab den Artikel Heft 10/2014 über den  Radiatorentest mehrfach gelesen und komme nicht auf einen Nenner. In der untersten Zeile der Testtabelle sind die  DeltaT-Werte angegeben. Meiner Auffassung hingegen ist ein größeres DeltaT  besser als ein kleineres. 
Angenommen ich pumpe 40 grädiges Wasser in den Radiator  und 30 grädiges kommt hinaus, dann entspricht das doch einem DeltaT von 10  K. Wird das Wasser aber noch besser gekühlt und kommt mit  25 Grad zurück, so entspräche das einem DeltaT von 15K, was doch besser  sein müsste. 
...ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2014)

Es wird das Delta Wasser zu Luft angegeben. Desto niedriger desto besser der Radi.


----------



## schnauzevoll (16. September 2014)

Danke, 
komme aus der Klima u Lüftungsbranche da wird´s anders beschrieben.


----------



## goomStar (17. September 2014)

Ich kann nicht anders, ich muss mich jetzt einfach wiederholen.
Ich bin schwer begeistert. Keine Ahnung, ob das nun eine besonders gelungene Ausgabe ist - dazu fehlt mir als Erstleser die Bewertungs- bzw. Vergleichsgrundlage, aber ich kann wahnsinnig viel mit dieser Veröffentlichung anfangen. Dass ausgerechnet zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich mir ein neues, charmantes System bauen möchte, so irre viel über Grafikkarten, alte und neue Testverfahren, nächste Generationen etc. erklärt wird, kommt mir extrem zu gute!
Derzeit inhaliere ich in gleichmäßigen Zügen die Text und Diagramm-Blöcke ab Seite 40 und fühle mich langsam echt gut vorbereitet, um die wichtigen Details der offiziellen nVidia Präsentation am Freitag wahrnehmen zu können. Bin hoch gespannt, welchen Impact das auf die bereits existierenden Modelle haben wird.

_Danke für dieses fantastische Stück Aufklärungsarbeit!_


----------



## Ducatiworld (21. September 2014)

Völlig unverständlicher Artikel:

"UHD und Alternativen"

Es dürfte jedem halbwegs sich mit dem Thema beschäftigenden Menschen vollkommen absurd vorkommen, mit welcher Hardware PCGH sich zu diesem Thema befasst, wenn es um ernsthafte Alternative zu UHD geht.

Hier kommt als Alternative, die Sinn machen soll, nur WQHD Monitore in Frage.
Um so unsinniger werden die von PCGH vorgestellten Alternativen, wenn man sich da<s Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Monitore anschaut.

Wieso ein ROG Swift PG278Q, den sich sowieso niemand kaufen wird ?????? Was soll das?
Ein eizo FG2434 ist eine Alternative zu UHD? Habt´s gewürfelt, was hier gegen UHD antritt?

Es kommen nur wenige ECHTE Alternativen in Frage:

*Acer B326HULbmiidphz */ 569 Euro (Alternate)
    Sichtbares Bild: 81,3 cm (32 Zoll)
    Auflösung: 2560 x 1440 Pixel
    Reaktionszeit: 6 ms (GtG)


*BenQ BL3200PT* / 569 Euro (Alternate)

    Sichtbares Bild: 81,28 cm (32 Zoll)
    Auflösung: 2560 x 1440 Pixel
    Reaktionszeit: 4 ms (GtG)


Es ist klar, das diese 32 Zoll Monitore die Hardware fordern können, aber man ist da ja flexibel.
Ich habe mir nach Jahren wieder mal ein Heft von PCGH gekauft, nachdem ich lange Abonnent war.

Zu diesem Vergleichstest fällt mir jedoch nicht mehr ein. Das hätte ein dreijähriger nicht schlechter machen können.

Adios PCGH. Wo ist die Seriosität hin ????

Ducatiworld


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2014)

Die Logik bei deinen Alternativen verstehe ich nicht. UHD zeichnet sich doch durch eine hohe Pixeldichte aus. WQHD auf 32Zoll ist dagegen keine höhere PPI als FullHD auf 24 Zoll, also eher mittelmäßig ( beide um die 91, WQHD auf 27 dagegen sind immerhin schon 109PPI).


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Logik bei deinen Alternativen verstehe ich nicht. UHD zeichnet sich doch durch eine hohe Pixeldichte aus. WQHD auf 32Zoll ist dagegen keine höhere PPI als FullHD auf 24 Zoll, also eher mittelmäßig ( beide um die 91, WQHD auf 27 dagegen sind immerhin schon 109PPI).


Its all about PPI, weswegen ich auch 27" Full HD Empfehlungen am liebsten in die Tonne treten würde. Wer will sich nen Monitor hintenstellen wo alles krispelig wird, nur weil er ein wenig fetter ist.


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2014)

Ducatiworld schrieb:


> Um so unsinniger werden die von PCGH vorgestellten Alternativen, wenn man sich da<s Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Monitore anschaut.
> 
> Wieso ein ROG Swift PG278Q, den sich sowieso niemand kaufen wird ?????? Was soll das?


Bin ich niemand? Nicht von Dir auf andere schließen!



Ducatiworld schrieb:


> Es kommen nur wenige ECHTE Alternativen in Frage:



Du legst es offenbar auf die größe des Schirms an, ich habe andere Prioritäten. So ist das im Leben. 

Deswegen ist Deine Beschwerde an die Redaktion ziemlich daneben. 



Ducatiworld schrieb:


> Adios PCGH. Wo ist die Seriosität hin ????
> 
> Ducatiworld



Bei so was kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Wie egozentrisch kann man eigentlich sein?!


----------



## Ducatiworld (21. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Logik bei deinen Alternativen verstehe ich nicht. UHD zeichnet sich doch durch eine hohe Pixeldichte aus. WQHD auf 32Zoll ist dagegen keine höhere PPI als FullHD auf 24 Zoll, also eher mittelmäßig ( beide um die 91, WQHD auf 27 dagegen sind immerhin schon 109PPI).



Zurzeit spiele ich 1920x1200 auf 28 Zoll.

UHD must du erst mal hardewareseitig bedienen können. Das macht genau so wenig Sinn wie ein UHD Fernseher, der momentan nur zum Bilder gucken taugt.

Genau wegen der konträren Meinung hätte ein direkter Vergleichstest zu UHD mit dem am Markt verfügbaren Acer B326HULbmiidphz viel mehr Sinn gemacht.
Auch weil der Preis in der Nähe der UHD 28 Zöller steht. Interessanter wäre allerdings der Vergleich mit dem Benq gewesen, den ich mir übrigens jetzt auch kaufen werde, sobald wieder lieferbar.
Hardwareseitig vorgesorgt durch eine schnelle Graka mit 4 GB Speicher sollte alles passen.

Bin mal auf die Stellungnahme von PCGH gespannt.


----------



## Ducatiworld (21. September 2014)

Die Bildschirmdiagonalen wachsen seit es Bildtechnik gibt.
Dieser Trend wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern.


Unabhängig davon, ob es um einen TV oder auch um einen Monitor handelt.

Testet PCGH also für Minderheiten, kann ich mir das Heft auch in Zukunft wieder sparen.

Nur am Rande: Ich finde es ebenfalls nebendran einem Developer Kit der "Oculus Rift" 4 Seiten zu widmen. Für mich persönlich war es bis zur Übernahme durch Mark Fuckerberg das innovativste und interssanteste Produkt der kommenden Jahre.
_*
"Seit Kurzem wird die zweite Generation des Oculus Rift ausgeliefert."*_ Mit diesem Satz beginnt der Pseudo-Test.

Solch ein Satz gehört nicht zu einem Produkt, für das es keine Gewährleistung oder Garantie gibt.


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2014)

Ducatiworld schrieb:


> _*
> "Seit Kurzem wird die zweite Generation des Oculus Rift ausgeliefert."*_ Mit diesem Satz beginnt der Pseudo-Test.
> 
> Solch ein Satz gehört nicht zu einem Produkt, für das es keine Gewährleistung oder Garantie gibt.


 
Was ist an dem Satz falsch? Da steht ja nicht "in den Handel kommen", sondern "ausgeliefert". 

Und "Mark Fuckerberg" sagt alles zu Deiner Einstellung. Pfleg Dir ruhig weiter Deine Feindbilder. Es ist ja so schön einfach, die Welt in Schwarz und Weiß aufzuteilen.

Aber hauptsächlich alles dreht sich nach DEINEN Vorstellungen.


----------



## Ducatiworld (21. September 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Satz falsch? Da steht ja nicht "in den Handel kommen", sondern "ausgeliefert".
> 
> Und "Mark Fuckerberg" sagt alles zu Deiner Einstellung. Pfleg Dir ruhig weiter Deine Feindbilder. Es ist ja so schön einfach, die Welt in Schwarz und Weiß aufzuteilen.
> 
> Aber hauptsächlich alles dreht sich nach DEINEN Vorstellungen.



??? .......oder nach......deinen?


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2014)

Ich habe mich nicht beschwert, dass die PCGH einen Artikeln nicht nach genau meinen Anforderungen erstellt hat. Also, nein, ich erwarte nicht, dass sich alle um meine Vorstellungen kümmern.


----------



## Ducatiworld (21. September 2014)

...ach ja.
Da war noch was.
Man sollte evtl.  im Einkaufsführer die Altlasten entfernen.
Mit Altlasten meine ich hier die Produkte der ehemaligen Fa. OCZ.

Und zwar so lange, bis die Toshiba-Technologien im OCZ-Label verarbeitet sind.

Was haben die Produkte dieser "alten" Marke noch in den Rängen verloren?
Aber das passt ja dann wieder zu "siehe oben".
Auch hier wird sich wieder was zu meckern finden.

Eines muss ich allerdings OCZ zugute halten. Der Support in NL hat auch nach der Insolvenz gut funktioniert.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2014)

Und womit begründest du das jetzt genau? Solang es die Produkte noch gibt und auch, wie du ja selbst schreibst, weiter der Support gesichert ist gibt es doch auch keinen Grund sie als EOL aus dem Führer zu streichen.


----------



## Ducatiworld (22. September 2014)

...das kann man schon begründen, da der Support und die Service-Adresse leider viel zu oft benötigt wird.
Die Produkte taugen halt in meinen Augen nicht viel, ob nun Vertex oder andere.
Nur davon steht in der Empfehlung bei PCGH halt nichts.

Da kann man jeden fragen, der beruflich damit zu tun hat oder hatte, die Mehrheit wird wahrscheinlich sagen, lass die Finger davon.


----------



## Ducatiworld (24. September 2014)

Ich war jahrelang treuer Abonnent der PCGH. 6-7 Jahre bestimmt.
Eines Tages entschied die Redaktion der PCGH dass in jeder Ausgabe enthaltene von Herstellern gesponserte Gewinnspiel ( Hardware, Software ) aus dem Inhalt zu streichen. Das ist nun auch schon wieder lange her.

Das war für mich jetzt nicht der Hauptgrund dieses Heft zu kaufen, aber es war einer der Gründe. Und gerade weil ich immer teilnahm konnte ich ein Teufel Magnum E Concept gewinnen. Ich habe es immer noch.
Aber als diese Gewinnspiele dann nicht mehr Bestandteil des Heftes waren, fehlte einfach was.

Ich war mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige Abonnent, der nach dem Wegfall der Gewinnspiele sein Abo mittelfristig kündigte. Die Werbung in den Heften nahm immer mehr Seiten in Anspruch un der sachliche Inhalt schien mir nur noch schmuckloses Beiwerk, wenn auch handwerklich gut gemacht und technisch anspruchsvoll.
Aber das wisst ihr besser.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. September 2014)

Dass die Werbung immer mehr Seiten in Anspruch nimmt, ist ein sich hartnäckig haltenes Märchen; faktisch geht Printwerbung seit Jahren leicht zurück. Ich kann dir aber sagen, woher die konträre Wahrnehmung kommt. Zunächst: Die Menge der Werbeseiten unterliegt einer Fluktuation, bewegt sich aber grundlegend im Bereich +/- 10 %. Gerade, mit dem bevorstehenden Weihnachten, ist's wieder leicht mehr als beispielsweise vor drei Monaten. Dass die Werbung "mehr" wirkt, liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Aufteilung: Früher waren ganze Seiten die Regel. Die kann man einfach überblättern. Die heutzutage beliebtere Form, Halb-, Vier- und Achtelseiter, nistet sich in Artikel ein, sticht also länger ins Auge. Über diese Entwicklung freuen sich übrigens außerdem weder die Anzeigenverkäufer noch die Ersteller der Artikel. Aber was will man machen? Werbung ist für uns ein "gutes Übel", da es sie die Produktionskosten zu einem guten Teil stemmt und somit den Heftpreis niedrig hält. In diesem Sinne: Ein Hoch auf die Werbung! 

In der PCGH 11/2014 haben wir übrigens ein dickes Gewinnspiel unter dem Motto "14 Jahre PCGH" vorbereitet. Das ist bestimmt etwas für dich.  Des Weiteren haben wir eine Aktion laufen, die sich "Pimp my PC" nennt, aber die Bewerbungsphase ist schon durch: Pimp my PC: PCGH rüstet vier Leser-Rechner auf - bewerben Sie sich jetzt! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## consumer (30. September 2014)

Bevor ich die 11/2014 kaufe noch etwas Feedback. Der Test der optischen Laufwerke hat mich sehr gefreut nur wurden leider keine 
aktuellen 5.25" Slimline Laufwerke wie z.B. das LG Electronics BT30N, Samsung SN-506BB oder Panasonic UJ265 getestet. Wie MDJ



MDJ schrieb:


> Ich fand es gut, mal wieder ein Test zu DVD/BD-Laufwerken zu sehen. Mich würde interessieren, ob es da in Zukunft auch Tests mit Slimline-Laufwerken geben wird?
> Gerade für sehr kleine HTPC-Gehäuse eventuell interessant, wo ein leises Laufwerk beim Film gucken wichtig ist



schon erwähnt hat gibt es in vielen kleineren Gehäusen leider nur Platz für solche Slimline Laufwerke und in manchen sogar nur mit Slot In Einzug.
Die Laufwerke aus alten Tests wie der 04/2012 und 02/2012 sind fast alle nicht mehr erhältlich und im aktuellen Sonderheft Gaming im Heimnetz 
habe ich auch nichts dazu gefunden.
Ein hervorragend detaillierter Test wie in 02/2011 wäre perfekt gewesen aber vielleicht findet sich ja in einem der kommenden Hefte noch 
Gelegenheit für einen Test solcher Laufwerke.


----------

